# Other Donkey forums?



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi!

I'm just wondering if anyone visits other donkey forums besides this one? I'm looking around... don't plan to LEAVE of course...just find more to visit!

Thanks!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 12, 2007)

i don't know of any other forums but i found several mini donkey yahoogroups... if you go to www.yahoogroups.com and do a search for miniature donkey, you can find them too. you can get e-mails or you can just log on and check the posts whenever you want.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 12, 2007)

I think at one time or another we all have tried to find a really active donkey forum...a active forum just dont seem to exist. I think this forum is about the most posted that I have found, and I am not saying that because I am the moderator. I have been to some that havent had a post in over a year! In fact I signed up for one in Dec, and mine is the last post!!!!! I dont care for the yahoo groups, but I do belong to a few of them. I do have to say... our part of the forum gets REAL active the end of October, when we do our christmas name exchange. (For the new ones on here..we do have a Christmas exchange anyone can join in on, more to come later on that




: ) I also think we're the only donkey forum that does do a x-mas party. :bgrin So if you find a forum you think we would would like to know about. Let us know. Come on everyone...let get this forum ACTIVE, and FUN. Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks...

I am on a mini donkey yahoo group, and a mini farm animals...I don't care for Yahoo groups at ALL...but I visit from time to time. Not often much on there.... I am a member of several MSN groups, and I like them better than Yahoo, but I like this format even better than THAT!

Angie


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. There's a section of the horse.com forum that is for donkeys and mules. I've been a member there for a about a month. I've gotten some good advice there, but it's pretty mule heavy. This forum seems to be more geared towards donkeys and I'm glad I found it! :aktion033:


----------



## hrselady (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum NC!!! Great people here.. you'll get lots of great advice and wonderful hospitality!!! Glad your here!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2007)

:saludando: Welcome NC

lol...the donkey forums I have found in the past were hardly ever visited by others. Like new posts were from months ago. They were just dead forums



:

I found this one by googling "Hyperlipidemia" and found Julie's post about her Donk with the disease.

Sure glad I found my way here ...thanks Julie...lol...I don't think I have ever told you all ... that is how I found my way here



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2007)

WELCOME NC, I'm so glad you found you way to our family-friendly forum. :aktion033: If you ever have any questions dont be afraid to post, we have alot of experienced donkey/hinny/mule members and there is usually someone who can help you. I was with other donkey forums too, but there were like Teri said, dead forums. One I joined in Dec. to this day, I am the last one to have posted  :no: We try to keep this a very friendly forum, and on occassion have had contests (so if anyone ever wants to sponser a small gift and run another contest just let me know) and we also have a secret pal christmas exchange. (anyone can join in on this, and I usually post about it in Oct.) I think last year that was our highlight of the year..we had a on-line party. All of you from last year...have you been thinking about our 2007 party?? Oh, one other thing, this forum is CRAZY about pictures, so sit back, grab a pepsi, (or whatever!) and enjoy. You''ll find alot of interesting reading from past post, and dont be afraid to add to them even if they are a few years old. We dont mind re-reading alot of them. Susan (Painted Promise) was really keeping us up to date on past post...I think she read and posted on all of them  :bgrin Corinne (Ce)


----------



## jdomep (Aug 28, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Sure glad I found my way here ...thanks Julie...lol...I don't think I have ever told you all ... that is how I found my way here
> 
> 
> 
> :



:aktion033: Yeah me!!

Welcome NCdonkeygirl !


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 28, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Welcome, NC!! :saludando: We are glad to have you here. I am a newbie myself. I don't remember how I found this forum, but sure glad I did.



: You will love it here



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Susan (Painted Promise) was really keeping us up to date on past post...I think she read and posted on all of them  :bgrin Corinne (Ce)




oh sure keep bring that up  but really, i was kinda wishing someone else new would do the same!

anyhow welcome NC!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 28, 2007)

:saludando: Welcome NC, I really enjoy the forum, everyone is so friendly and helpful, thanks all!!

I was introduced to the forum by the same person who found me my donkeys, got to love her.



:

She belongs to the mini horse forum.


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank You! Again I'm so glad I found you guys!


----------

